
What I Learnt from Benchmarking Http4k, Ktor (Kotlin) and Actix (Rust) μservices - strohel
https://matej.laitl.cz/bench-rust-kotlin-microservices/
======
bdavisx
If the original author is reading this: I'm curious, did you do any vert.x
benchmarking at all or did you abandon that "branch" before the actual
benchmarking took place.

Also, could you expand a bit on what the team didn't like about vert.x?

~~~
strohel
We did some benches with it, but it turned out they were not representative as
the testing environment and probably also the code was off at the time.

> Also, could you expand a bit on what the team didn't like about vert.x?

Let's follow the discussion on
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Kotlin/comments/isgvm6/what_i_learn...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Kotlin/comments/isgvm6/what_i_learnt_from_benchmarking_http4k_ktor/g5c3aky?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x&context=3)

If anybody wants to take the Vert.x stub and finish that, I'd be happy to
open-source that, assist, and then benchmark it. - see
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/is9onc/what_i_learnt_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/is9onc/what_i_learnt_from_benchmarking_http4k_ktor/g58180f?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x&context=3)

